# Is the Zenith 65e overkill for newb with Gaggia Classic?



## Jeb (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi All,

I have had a Gaggia Classic for about a year and have been struggling on with a cheap hand grinder with varying success. I'm now ready to get my first real grinder.

Grind quality and ease of use/cleanliness are really of equal importance to me.

I am a light user (1 or 2 per day) and would like to avoid such things as having to regularly clean out the chute, whack the machine a lot to clear it, general messiness and other things I worry would happen with a light user like me using largert more commercial grinders. I would also prefer not to have to do any post grind prep - i.e. Just grind into portafilter, level and tamp. Simplicity is paramount for me.

A short hopper will be ideal. I'd like to fill with 3 or so days of beans, top up as required, and grind on-demand with pre-set times. Low grind retention is a plus but I don't mind doing a short blip each time to clean out any old grinds before doing the proper dose. After initial set up and dialling-in I'm not really down for weighing each morning.

I would be willing to go to around £500 or so if neccessary. I don't have huge plans for upgrading to a different set up in the near future(but who knows). I do appreciate solid build quality and great engineering.

So far I have narrowed it down to:

1) Eureka Mignon

2) Mahlkonig Vario

3) Eureka Zenith 65e

Originally I was just looking at 1 and 2 but then noticed that if I spent a little more the Zenith might fulfill all my requirements for ease of use, perform better, clump less than the Mignon, feel more solid than the Vario and perhaps future-proof me - but is it massive overkill for the Gaggia Classic?

Really appreciate your thoughts or any others I should be considering.

much obliged!

Jeb.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

even on a classic, you will find a difference between shots prepared indifferent grinders. Quite simply, the better the grinder, the better the shot, assumes all things equal!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

My personal choice of those would be the Eureka Zenith 65 E


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Get the best grinder you can afford. Out of the three, if I had the space, I'd go for the Zenith 65e.


----------



## Jeb (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice one guys - thanks for your thoughts.

The size is my one concern about the Zenith. From the listed dimensions and with the small hopper it doesn't seem like it'll be monstrous. I have the space for it and - in white - hopefully it'll blend in to the surroundings !


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Unless you can afford something like a Ceado E37S the 65e is a good compromise. Not perfect by any means but practical and easy to live with.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I used to have a classic and 65e and got on very well with them! Go for it


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

At that budget you can pretty much eliminate the grinder as a limiting factor on your shot quality, and certainly if you bought wisely on the used market? The classic will make great shots and you can eventually in time perhaps upgrade that, not worrying about the grinder again.


----------



## Jeb (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks again. This all seems to be leading me towards the Zenith. I do prefer to buy right first time if possible. I'll certainly check the used market too.

Aaron - thanks for the pic! Actually the Eureka doesn't dwarf the Classic too badly does it. Great stuff.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Another 65E user here. Used to have a Classic. I got the 65E as an upgrade to a Mazzer mini doser because I got fed up of all the faff. It's a super-easy grinder to use, doses accurately to +/- 0.3g if not closer, it's easy to adjust, and easy to clean inside without even having to reset grind settings. Has a nice little light that illuminates the basket so you can watch the grounds landing in the basket.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Even with the 65e I still grind into a container (actually a stainless-steel gravy boat... ) and then pour into the basket. Minimal extra faff but less mess and works well for me.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

@Rob666 this is the way to avoid mess and faff. Bottom cut off a yoghurt pot!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

As others have said before me definitely get the best grinder you can afford. My plan is to only upgrade once so saving the money to get the best is my way at the min, L1 & compak e8 or 10 at the min but the grinder choice may change


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

@hotmetal I do use exactly such a device. However, I cannot use it directly on the 65e because of the portafilter retainer which is in the way!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah is that because you use a spouted PF? Fair dos. Works with a naked though.


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> Unless you can afford something like a Ceado E37S the 65e is a good compromise. Not perfect by any means but practical and easy to live with.


Sorry to hijack the thread but is the Ceado E37S massively better than the 65e? I'm thinking of upgrading from my 65e.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

@hotmetal yes, spouted PF but I don't see how it would be different with a naked since the obstruction is at the top.

@Zimmerman Without any 'hands-on' knowledge I would regard the Ceado as a considerable upgrade because, it uses bigger burrs, it's more compact and it's quieter.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Rob. I have a 65E, and use a naked PF with the cocon pot as shown in my pic, it works fine! Ok you have to hold the PF rather than hook it on the grinder.


----------



## Jeb (Apr 16, 2015)

So do you get a fair bit of mess with the 65e if you don't use the yoghurt pot?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeb said:


> So do you get a fair bit of mess with the 65e if you don't use the yoghurt pot?


Nope. It is really quite tidy at dispensing


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

@hotmetal I take your point but can't be bothered with holding it. Just as easy to grind into container, weigh and transfer to PF.


----------

